

Startups should be evil - brennenHN
http://byrne.io/154rBDw

======
invalidOrTaken
This should be renamed; the punch of the article is _not_ that startups should
be evil, but that "Don't Be Evil" is too simplistic.

Which, by the way, is kind of too bad. Everyone's so idealistic nowadays; I'd
love to read a blog post to the effect that "the masses are stupid and
incapable of making their own decisions, and we aim to save them from
themselves, whether they like it or not."

